# Anyone ever tried a FLOATATION Tank ??



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

well it seems like we're already in some form of sense deprivation. I'm just wondering if maybe the mind can perceive that there is no external threats, in the float tank, that some of the ineternal shit its scared of can start to come into view.

Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Years ago, when they where more popular, I use to go all the time. It use to help me with my shift work. I've been trying to go again recently but there aren't to many places that have them.

If you're severely dp'ed I'd recommend that you don't try it. It is very relaxing though. I'd like to do it again.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

were you dp'd when you did it? were/are you on any meds?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

DannyD said:


> were you dp'd when you did it? were/are you on any meds?


No. It was almost 20 years ago just after i left highschool and starting working as a computer operator when I was using the tanks.

I was on meds the other year for about 8 months to treat my anxiety. Have not been on meds for at least 12 months. I'm almost back to my usual self after a hellish three years of DP/DR. Life is good now. Still have mild set backs now and then.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Funny, I just met someone who had a think tank in their house and asked them to use it. I am waiting to hear back from them. I'll let you know how it goes and No I am not on any meds.


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Couldn't think of anything worse


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

egassem_lanimilbus said:


> Couldn't think of anything worse


maybe using ecstasy to try to cure my depression? it's been suggested!  but really a sensory deprivation tank ranks pretty high on my list of about the worst idea ever if you're dp'ed. If the problem is that I'm TOO focused internally all the time, why would I want to eliminate all external stimuli and cause even more internal focus and possible hallucinations? The idea is to distract not focus...


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmmmm......maybe to get at the root of what is causing the DP?


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

I think the idea is that when you remove all the sensory input, the mind goes 'hey, whats goin on out there, let me look. i still cant see let me keep looking'

in dp land i think the mind is going 'oh shit i dont know wtf is going on out there its too crazy to even try and look at so im shutting everything the f down'


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

DannyD said:


> I think the idea is that when you remove all the sensory input, the mind goes 'hey, whats goin on out there, let me look. i still cant see let me keep looking'
> 
> in dp land i think the mind is going 'oh shit i dont know wtf is going on out there its too crazy to even try and look at so im shutting everything the f down'


I agree, in my case this is true


----------



## Nehllah (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, the whole idea of that is about the worst thing i can possibly think of.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Nehllah said:


> Yeah, the whole idea of that is about the worst thing i can possibly think of.


Agreed, the mind cannot tolerate isolation and will "fill in the blanks" with NO sensory input. I've heard of stories (and some healthy people find this "interesting" -- it would scare me shitless) of people hallucinating everything from aural to visual input. I.E. you start to hear things like a telephone ringing, or see lights, hear music, hear voices.

The brain NEEDS input. For me this would drive me crazy. I would feel more DP I think as I wouldn't have distractions save ones created by my own mind which would terrify me.

I have trouble soaking in a hot tub. Used to love baths as a child -- like "swimming" until I turned into a prune, but I was "playing" in the tub. But now I lose the difference between the water and my skin.

Sadly for me, this "relaxation" technique and meditation with my eyes closed (I need some sort of input, nothing hypnotizing -- like music with words to sing with) make me sink deeper into myself. "Letting go" like this the DP comes seeping in. Not in a pleasant way.

I know of one person on this Board who has since moved on whose first HORRENDOUS episode of DP/DR came on when he just "went with it", let it envelop him. He literally felt, for about 20 seconds, that he left his body and flew up to the ceiling. True out of body business. He ended up in a hospital, completely DP/DR for a year. That is in day-hospital.

He slowly came out of it.

As far as I'm concerned, anything that dabbles with bringing on the DP/DR is not a good thing - *but of course this is in my case.*

Also, odd, but I posted a while back about studies that individuals *blind from birth* experience deja-vu. It was believed that this was a "visual" experience. It seems to be an internal perceptual distortion.

The mind is incredibly complex.

Best,
D


----------

